# looking for joint locks books



## xmd76

hello everybody 

can someone advice me some good books about joint locks with illustrations about mechanic and movements ?

thanks

xmd


----------



## marques

Please, check this author:* Roland Habersetzer*. (The only I know)
I saw the _Self-defense pratique_ (practical self-defence) and it corresponds to what you're searching. He have a lot of books edited, but maybe it is not easy to find their books in english...

Why books instead of DVDs? A lot of Qinna / Chin Na or jujitsu DVDs...


----------



## hoshin1600

I would also do some YouTube searches.  Nothing beats live performance. Much better than pictures. But yes I love my books.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang




----------



## jks9199

Not a book, but a very well done DVD: Joint Locks by Rory Miller


----------



## TSDTexan

Kung Fu Wang said:


>


Very good book.


----------



## TSDTexan

Two hour Dvd on how to apply Aikido wristlocks while doing BJJ.


----------



## TSDTexan

18.00 bucks to 30.00 (plus shipping) will get you any one of these:






*Armlock Encyclopedia: 85 Armlocks for Jujitsu, Judo, Sambo & Mixed Martial Arts*
by Steve Scott






Goes good with
*Vital Leglocks: 65 leglocks for jujitsu, judo, sambo and mixed martial arts*
by Steve Scott





*Tap Out Textbook: The Ultimate Guide to Submissions for Grappling *
by Steve Scott





*The Art of Joint Locking*
by Arlo Welty






*Trankada: The Joint Locking Techniques & T api-Tapi of Modern Arnis*
by Dan Anderson


----------



## TSDTexan

Kung Fu Wang said:


>




Other good books I own on Chin Na: 

*Analysis of Shaolin Chin Na: Instructors Manual for All Martial Styles *
by Yang Jwing-Ming



 


*Comprehensive Applications of Shaolin Chin Na: The Practical Defense of Chinese Seizing Arts for All Styles (Qin Na : the Practical Defense of Chinese Seizing Arts for All Martial Arts Styles) *
by Yang Jwing-Ming

*But if you are going to own a book by Dr. Yang Jwing-Ming... get this one. I know.. the Pepto-bismol color sucks... but its very good on combat application of the locks.



 *


*Chin Na in Ground Fighting: Principles, Theory and Submission Holds for All Martial Styles*
by Al Arsenault 


 


*Shaolin Chin Na Fa: Art of Seizing and Grappling. 
Instructor's Manual for Police Academy of Zhejiang Province (Shanghai, 1936) (updated for publication in 2008)*
by Liu Jin Sheng and Andrew Timofeevich


----------



## TSDTexan

marques said:


> Please, check this author:* Roland Habersetzer*. (The only I know)
> I saw the _Self-defense pratique_ (practical self-defence) and it corresponds to what you're searching. He have a lot of books edited, but maybe it is not easy to find their books in english...
> 
> Why books instead of DVDs? A lot of Qinna / Chin Na or jujitsu DVDs...



Shihan Roland Habersetzer, has written almost 80 books on martial arts. It is tragic so few are in English, and that my French is horrible. 
My exposure to Roland was by a friend who lived in France for a long while, and was a serious Gōgen Yamaguchi follower by way of Master Tsuneyoshi Ogura, (who by the way. promoted RH to 9th Dan.)


----------



## TSDTexan

jks9199 said:


> Not a book, but a very well done DVD: Joint Locks by Rory Miller



Ok, I guess I will be buying this. I like the pitch... learn to apply under stress conditions, without having to search your mental Rolodex of techniques.


----------



## jks9199

TSDTexan said:


> Ok, I guess I will be buying this. I like the pitch... learn to apply under stress conditions, without having to search your mental Rolodex of techniques.


Rory teaches a principle based approach.  Rather than learning 8 different joint locks, it's "this is a hinge joint; you lock a hinge joint by..."  It's learned easily.


----------



## Flatfish

Just something that I found that might be useful: You can get the "joint lock by rory miller" app in both Android and iOS versions. Each chapter of the DVD is provided in a separate video and you can unlock all of them for 10 bucks.....much cheaper than the actual DVD for 30.


----------



## TSDTexan

Flatfish said:


> Just something that I found that might be useful: You can get the "joint lock by rory miller" app in both Android and iOS versions. Each chapter of the DVD is provided in a separate video and you can unlock all of them for 10 bucks.....much cheaper than the actual DVD for 30.



Sold! American~~10 dollars!


----------

